

Will anyone remember how to use a real camera in ten years? - J-H
http://edition.cnn.com/2012/08/10/living/fine-art-photography-manipulation/index.html?iref=storysearch

======
bediger4000
These sort of complaints always make me think of what the printing press
snuffed out: "Will anyone remember how to Illuminate a Vellum Manuscript in
ten years? Will anyone remember how to scrape a palimpsest clean in ten
years?"

